# Silvia steam wand for Baby Dose



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I know from reading online that the Silvia wand can be retrofitted to Gaggia Classic and wondered if the same thing can be done with the Baby Dose.

Cheers

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes Don it can, done it myself to good effect. Needs a little bit of adjustment as the wand diameter is slightly too large at the boiler end a few rubs around with wet and dry soon sorts this

Gaz


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Not too sure you can, see my same question below in thread "Ive got a new machine ---" From the pictures the fitting is different to the Classic.

Barry


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

barrykensett said:


> Not too sure you can, see my same question below in thread "Ive got a new machine ---" From the pictures the fitting is different to the Classic.
> 
> Barry


Just read your thread Barry I've got the baby classic, not the dose. So may be different

However just had a quick look at mine, Its been a while since I fitted the wand,

When I looked the connection to the wand was a screw fit I recall fitting a connector into the red outlet hose and having to fit new a clamp onto the hose. also had to straighten the wand slightly to get the screw fitting off my Gaggia and onto the silvia wand

pm me if you want me to take some photos, no david bailey, but if it helps

Gaz


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

The Baby dose does not have a screwed connection, from pics I have seen it is completely different. Mine has a hose connected to a plastic sort of ball joint to give some freedom of movemnt. Not so much an engineering job as the Classic.

Barry


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like its a no no then, I had a suspicion that the classic and babys were different in terms of the wand connection, Wholelattelove in the states do an alternative pannarello attachment

http://www.wholelattelove.com/Gaggia/Gaggia_Latte_Art_Pannarello_Wand.cfm

But $17 plus postage is a bit mad for a 10p bit of plastic and odds on there is no UK supplier of it. Otherwise I might try extending the metal tube and add a frothing tip from a different machine, someone somewhere will have tried that i`m sure.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

don't give up yet DonRJ check out thir thread

http://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fuk.images.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dbaby%2Bdose%2Bwand%26ei%3DUTF-8%26fr%3Dyfp-t-702%26fr2%3Dtab-web&w=291&h=447&imgurl=i40.tinypic.com%2F24v1oao.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coffeegeek.com%2Fforums%2Fworldregional%2Fuk%2F403607&size=61k&name=24v1oao+jpg&p=baby+dose+wand&oid=1cd63e288fb7526c&fr2=tab-web&no=1&tt=3&sigr=11ord5h6r&sigi=10rihmgc2&sigb=1323jdlf1

its an old one but still valid

took a couple of photos which may help

you cann see maybe the model of my baby and the original wand that I took off

Hope this helps Gaz

sorry about the quality used my mobile


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry to be repeating myself but the OP was referring to a Baby Dose which isn't like the pictures, it doesn't have a screw fitting (unless mine is an odd one). The flex hose from the boiler slips onto the top of a plastic ball joint fitting which can be wiggled about.

Barry


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Had the bonnet off my baby dose and yes it is a ball joint / slip on flex hose arrangement, not the same as the Gaggia Classic wand pictures that I have seen online with a nut connection.

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

looks like we're stuffed then sorry mine is a couple of years ild but there must be a way to extend the wand

gaz


----------

